# VIP 211 vs 211k



## KEEFP (Aug 13, 2002)

Can someone advise what the k signifies? What is the difference between the 211 and 211k?

Thanks, Keith


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Check this:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=139137&highlight=211k


----------

